# Nutella! possibly the best cheat meal ever!



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone else love a jar of Nutella as much as me!

Pefect cheat meal and has been for years

Id rather kick back with my spoon and jar nutella and dig in

Than have a pizza or indians or something similar.

Top Nutella tip, pop it in fridge and when its cold it's even more amazing!

Ive even take a jar to cinema before sitting eating that while everyone else is on the popcorn


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolutely ****ing love nutella!!!

Slathered on two peices of white bread and swallowed down with a cup of tea is quite possibly the best feeling on earth.

I've joked to my ex that I want to go out of this life sat on the toilet overdosing on a jar of Nutella


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rather peanut butter but yes Nutella is also very nice


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Rather peanut butter but yes Nutella is also very nice


But peanut butter is not a cheat meal mate!

Its a healthy fat to use in your diet

Nutella is where it's at

I can do in a family size jar in like 4 mins flat !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Anyone else love a jar of Nutella as much as me!
> 
> Pefect cheat meal and has been for years
> 
> ...


I had some Nutella 'ice cream' in Italy last year, I went back and questioned the guy and he admitted it had just been in the fridge:lol:


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

8 weetabix 200g jar of Nutella and a dash of whole milk, that's my favourite cheat meal. Used to live on the stuff when I was a stoner, still have it at least twice a week.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Sunpat do a jar of chocolate peanut butter, not quite Nutella but love that too.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I had some Nutella 'ice cream' in Italy last year, I went back and questioned the guy and he admitted it had just been in the fridge:lol:


Damn, I got excited at the start of your sentance, then my world was shattered


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> But peanut butter is not a cheat meal mate!
> 
> Its a healthy fat to use in your diet
> 
> ...


I wish u never told me Penut butter is not a cheat I'll be 20 stone lard ass in a few weeks lol


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahem :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00990EAIK/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0033G0WRO&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=16E0DR8CH8PPTW67R8E2


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

stoatman said:


> Ahem :
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00990EAIK/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0033G0WRO&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=16E0DR8CH8PPTW67R8E2


Equivalent to £0.70 for a 200g jar cheapest I have seen is £0.95


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nutella-750-g-Pack-6/dp/B00498ZTPA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_grocery_3 Don't know if this is a mis price. Get on it !


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

You can get some high protien choccy peanut butter but it's shed loads of money more than Nutella an tbh if you worked your calories out /macro thingies you could use Nutella anyway without being a cheat


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Love nutella, always have on crackers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not really sure i would class a bit of spread as a cheat...or a meal for that matter.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I had some Nutella 'ice cream' in Italy last year, I went back and questioned the guy and he admitted it had just been in the fridge:lol:


I had Nutella ice cream in France, was awesome! And actually ice cream lol


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

stoatman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nutella-750-g-Pack-6/dp/B00498ZTPA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_grocery_3 Don't know if this is a mis price. Get on it !


That's me £30 down!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Nutella crepes are incredible!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea nutella is beautiful.. Mixed it up in some porridge with honey, was like an orgasm.

Then my teeth fell out.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

sined said:


> Sunpat do a jar of chocolate peanut butter, not quite Nutella but love that too.


This. Much better than Nutella, and more protein


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

tommyc2k7 said:


> This. Much better than Nutella, and more protein
> View attachment 140921


It's like Pringles.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

peanut butter and nutella on a cinnamon/raisin bagel........heaven!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

tommyc2k7 said:


> This. Much better than Nutella, and more protein
> View attachment 140921


I disagree, this has nothing on nutella as far as taste goes.. Sunpat do have some good new stuff though like hazelnut & peanut butter


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

shauny13 said:


> peanut butter and nutella on a cinnamon/raisin bagel........heaven!


Try Nutella on plain doughnuts.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nutella is equivelant to shiiting in a sandwitch. And peanut butter is equivelent to eating sand from margate beach.

you are all savages, the ****ing lot of you.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Ed's diner do a Nutella milkshake, that's immense.

Had Nutella on a bagel this morning, was lovely.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nutella is equivelant to shiiting in a sandwitch. And peanut butter is equivelent to eating sand from margate beach.
> 
> you are all savages, the ****ing lot of you.


I'm guessing you like marmite.


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

They do a nutella hot chocolate in Manchester Arndale, real chocolate turned into hot chocolate.

The business!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sined said:


> I'm guessing you like marmite.


****in love it mate :lol:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

3 spoonfuls of Nutella.... calculate the calories and that will even put you off a cheat meal!


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

Nutella = <3

That moreish hazlenut flavour as it hits your tastebuds <3


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yea buddy!! Have it covering my bagel every day literally smothering the poor thing!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

get some of this instead

http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/award-winning-peanut-butter-2-2-7-2/

or cheap sh1t like this

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/jam_and_spreads/asda_chosen_by_you_chocolate_and_caramel_spread_400g.html


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I have mine on rice cakes .... Mmmmm


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Not really sure i would class a bit of spread as a cheat...or a meal for that matter.


id rather have a family size jar nutella tho!

Than go for an indians or pizza or chinese anyday!

Major sweet tooth! and major Nutella fan!

And mate family size jar contains over 500g carbs, over 400g suger, over 300g fat

So how would u not consider that a cheat lol

We are talking eating whole jar here with spoon!

not just a bit of it on toast or sumit


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> get some of this instead
> 
> http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/award-winning-peanut-butter-2-2-7-2/
> 
> ...


no mate ! that is proper sacrillige !

YOu cant go for the healthy version whole earth light choc spread!

It comes no where near nutella it terms taste satisfaction

If ur going cheat may as well cheat and not look for healthier option

In fact looking at it Im sure nutella is better than that option

Lots more hazlenuts packed into nutella and less suger


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

L11 said:


> I disagree, this has nothing on nutella as far as taste goes.. Sunpat do have some good new stuff though like hazelnut & peanut butter


100 million percent agree!

This may have protein! but when eating nutella ur not looking for protein are u!

Ur after that sweet nutella taste!

Make up a protein shake to drink while ur eating nutella if thats what ur after

on othr hand cashew butter or almond butter mixed with nutella is the dogz boll o x s !


----------



## DURACELL12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nuttella Protein Cake

4 Eggs

500 G Nuttella

30 minutes gas mark 5



Enjoy


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> I wish u never told me Penut butter is not a cheat I'll be 20 stone lard ass in a few weeks lol


Penut butter is only a cheat if ur smashing in a jar a day and hitting well over your daily macros!

Penut butter the RIGHT penut butter is heathly fat and should be used for extra cals and healthy fats where needed

I keep my carbs low/moderate and fats are higher. so I have 3 to 4 tbsp a day smootherd over my chicken breast! for a protein/fat meal with veg on side

only few decent good qulaity penut butters will do, not that sun pat CRap! with added sugers

YOu want healthy options no added suger and no palm oil if possible

Whole earth PB

Meridan Natural PB

Muscle foods PB with added omega 3 and whey protein - this is awesome stuff

Meridan cashew butter/aLmond butter - probs the healthiest on this list and my go to nut butters

Alos Hazelnut butter is really good

Again stick these brands and not supermarkets own or sun pat

otherwise full of suger and extras so then Yes u would turn in 20 stone lardy eating them all time


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> 100 million percent agree!
> 
> This may have protein! but when eating nutella ur not looking for protein are u!
> 
> ...


This guy.

This guy knows the deal.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nutella over anything.......one tablespoon and its game over.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

DURACELL12 said:


> Nuttella Protein Cake
> 
> 4 Eggs
> 
> ...


This better work! If I waste that much Nutella I'm gonna hunt you down lol.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutella is awesome off season food!

2 - 3 jars a week and im still sub 10% bf

only cut it out when wanting to get super shredded

Smash a jar in as dessert after a big feed after a legs day and ur body will be in nutella heaven!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

haha anyone seen this before !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> no mate ! that is proper sacrillige !
> 
> YOu cant go for the healthy version whole earth light choc spread!
> 
> ...


Sorry pal I meant, get that and cover it on top of a donner kebab


----------



## DURACELL12 (Nov 25, 2013)

sined said:


> This better work! If I waste that much Nutella I'm gonna hunt you down lol.


You wont be disapointed pal.

Make sure u bake in a round tray & use grease proof paper


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Sorry pal I meant, get that and cover it on top of a donner kebab


EURGH kebabs ! worst food on the planet!

I found a new clean-ish cheat

Dr Zack's protein bread, 2 slices 30g whey protein isolate and 29g carbs, with penut butter and Nutella on top!

Clean-ish cheat snack!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> EURGH kebabs ! worst food on the planet!
> 
> I found a new clean-ish cheat
> 
> ...


What's that bread like?


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> What's that bread like?


Mate its amazing

Ive gone through 3 loafs in a week! and u get 10 slices in loaf

Muscle foods sell it

30g whey isolate in two slices only 29.8g carbs, 4g fat 1g sat fat

Made with wholemeal flour and whey isolate and pea isolate and rye.

its doesnt bloat u at all

other morning I was starving and smashed in 5 slices with cashew butter on top !

Protein bread overload!!

5 slices was 75g protein!!

and 70g carbs!


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> What's that bread like?


I bang on about it so much they should make me a rep.....

I use it as toast with a touch of their choccy peanut butter ---- guilt free non cheat comfort food


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Mate its amazing
> 
> Ive gone through 3 loafs in a week! and u get 10 slices in loaf
> 
> ...


How much is it?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Me and the misses made a choc cake on the weekend, double layer of chocolate cake with a jar's worth of nuttella in the middle, and white chocolate melted on the top of the cake


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> How much is it?


£4.50 a loaf

http://www.musclefood.com/high-protein-snacks-1/protein-bread.html


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am sure my kids has Nutella in the fridge and you lot have convinced me to hunt it down...........


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I found it....... Forgot how good that tastes..........

My wife bought a few tins of roses for Xmas coming up so would it be wrong to burst a tin and dip the sweets into Nutella?? :thumb:


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> Anyone else love a jar of Nutella as much as me!
> 
> Pefect cheat meal and has been for years
> 
> ...


I'm with you bro, I proper wouldn't even thank you for a pizza now, which is weird, I used to love it, but since I got strict with nutrition I don't miss them at all!

My girlfriend made a Nutella cheesecake once, had some chopped hazelnuts on the top too. It was ****ing amazing, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nutella is the best!


----------

